# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Pin-pin

## tvinz

Bonjour ! Je m'appelle Vincent, je suis d'Angers et j'ai adopté mon chien il y a 12 ans maintenant grace à Rescue ! Il s'appelait pin-pin mais nous l'avons rebaptisé Léonard !

----------

